# Tennis Racquet Thread



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 8, 2021)

Discuss and post about tennis racquets.


I’ll start. Here’s the Bjorn Borg Donnay Allwood.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 8, 2021)

@Cedric_Eff what is the recommended entrance price for a good racquet


----------



## hateful entity (Jan 8, 2021)

tennis is gay


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 8, 2021)

Oban Kamz said:


> @Cedric_Eff what is the recommended entrance price for a good racquets


$30


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 9, 2021)

It's been many years but I recall from tennis in high school that you get about the same results from The Basic Walmart One as any others until you get to really high level shit.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 13, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> It's been many years but I recall from tennis in high school that you get about the same results from The Basic Walmart One as any others until you get to really high level shit.


Kinda true. But it’s really about how you use the equipment.


----------

